# Killington 4/14-15



## andyzee (Apr 9, 2007)

This past Sunday at K was one of the best, snow all day and no lift lines. We'll be up enjoying the next storm. Just sign in and let's meet up


----------



## reefer (Apr 10, 2007)

Most likely be there Saturday. I'll keep you posted. Met Greg last week. It's about time we take a couple runs together..............


----------



## 2knees (Apr 10, 2007)

i'll be there sunday.  hopefully with powhunter and possibly a co-worker.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 10, 2007)

Well, if any of you would like to meet up. I normally get there by 8-8:30 and start out on the Snowdon Quad. Let me know what a good time would be and we'll get together for some turns.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 10, 2007)

Nice hook up and cool for the effort 2knees.


----------



## roark (Apr 10, 2007)

Watch out andy, Pat will run you ragged in the bumps!


----------



## andyzee (Apr 10, 2007)

roark said:


> Watch out andy, Pat will run you ragged in the bumps!


 
I've seen Pat in the bumps, wouldn't even think of trying to follow him.:lol: You up? If just for one day?


----------



## roark (Apr 10, 2007)

andyzee said:


> I've seen Pat in the bumps, wouldn't even think of trying to follow him.:lol: You up? If just for one day?


Stop it. :angry: 

Seriously though, I will do my best to resist. Must pass exam. Ski Tucks later. Pass now...


----------



## andyzee (Apr 10, 2007)

roark said:


> Stop it. :angry:
> 
> Seriously though, I will do my best to resist. Must pass exam. Ski Tucks later. Pass now...


 
Ski now, study later, storm coming.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 10, 2007)

roark said:


> Stop it. :angry:
> 
> Seriously though, I will do my best to resist. Must pass exam. Ski Tucks later. Pass now...


 
SNOW NOW! 

LIGHT SNOW WILL DEVELOP ACROSS MOST OF VERMONT AND NORTHERN NEW YORK BETWEEN 2 AM AND 6 AM THURSDAY MORNING. THE SNOW WILL BECOME HEAVY AT TIMES DURING THE DAY ON THURSDAY. THE SNOW MAY MIX WITH OR CHANGE TO A PERIOD OF RAIN OR SLEET AT TIMES. THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR 6 OR MORE INCHES OF SNOWFALL ACROSS THE REGION ON THURSDAY. THE SNOW WILL TAPER OFF TO SCATTERED SNOW SHOWERS THURSDAY NIGHT.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 10, 2007)

alright im 100% set for sunday.  hope the rain holds off but either way, i'll be there.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 11, 2007)

2knees said:


> alright im 100% set for sunday.  hope the rain holds off but either way, i'll be there.


I am still up in the air for Sunday. I should know by thursday night.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 11, 2007)

roark? reefer?


----------



## reefer (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm 95% for Saturday. My friend Chris and I are skiing Sugarbush Friday and staying up at the Golden Lion. So it will be tempting to stay at the Bush - but right now we have the K scheduled. We have a friend in "Playin Dead" who we want to see at the SD Fest Sat.
I'm shaky about the 8:00-8:30 meeting, though we'll try. How about a plan B & C. 10:00 somewhere? 11:30 somewhere? You name the time and place. Does Kzone still do the 10:00 meet at K1Lodge? And if all that fails, which I hope it doesn't, we'll be hanging out with one of the bands drummers for apres ski with my Sox hat on...................
Sorry 2knees, would love to stay for Sunday but I too must make an occaisional stop at home, and since we'll have powder next week too, I'm ready to burn more vacation time! I'll be back....................
I may have to get Greg to change my vote in the poll, I'm going over 30 days baby for the first time ever! Didn't think it possible when I voted!


----------



## andyzee (Apr 12, 2007)

reefer said:


> I'm 95% for Saturday. My friend Chris and I are skiing Sugarbush Friday and staying up at the Golden Lion. So it will be tempting to stay at the Bush - but right now we have the K scheduled. We have a friend in "Playin Dead" who we want to see at the SD Fest Sat.
> I'm shaky about the 8:00-8:30 meeting, though we'll try. How about a plan B & C. 10:00 somewhere? 11:30 somewhere? You name the time and place. Does Kzone still do the 10:00 meet at K1Lodge? And if all that fails, which I hope it doesn't, we'll be hanging out with one of the bands drummers for apres ski with my Sox hat on...................
> Sorry 2knees, would love to stay for Sunday but I too must make an occaisional stop at home, and since we'll have powder next week too, I'm ready to burn more vacation time! I'll be back....................
> I may have to get Greg to change my vote in the poll, I'm going over 30 days baby for the first time ever! Didn't think it possible when I voted!


 
Yeah, Kzone 10am sounds good.


----------



## roark (Apr 12, 2007)

Nope.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 12, 2007)

roark said:


> Nope.


 
8:05am:


----------



## reefer (Apr 12, 2007)

You rock Andy. Hope to see you at 10:00. Keith.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 13, 2007)

roark said:


> Nope.


 
Killington reporting 18"


----------

